# I looking for more informations about Tressa watches



## PixelPieYoutube

Before 2 years, I bought Tressa mechanical watch. I know almost nothing about this company, and I do research and I didn't find useful informations.

Everything I know, I put in this 2 minutes video:






So I looking for more information about this watch and also Tressa as a company. Can anyone help?


----------



## Slim2500

i currently own this










Tressa i am lead to believe is a French watch company and finished up in the late 1980's










Tressa was also sold under the Desta brand in some countries but here is some info

The Tressa Watch Co. was located on Rue de la Gare 14 2502 Biel/Bienne (Kanton Bern, Switzerland) and existed from 25.04.1966 up to 04.03.1987. The company went bankrupt under a judgement of 09.12.1986 and was wound-up on 04.03.1987 for being in default to its creditors. On the 02.05.2002, the liquidation became final and was deleted from the Commercial Registry of Switzerland. The assets of the company were bought by Rado Watch Co. Ltd. Purpose of business had been production and wholesaling of watches, movements and accessories, they had a basic capital of 500.000 CHF, so they hadn´t been a giant in swiss watch production.

So basically lasted 20 years, their watches were pretty much generic stuff and I have seen loads of NOS Tressas appearing in the market the last few years.


----------

